# Low Profile trolley jack



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Hello all,

Can anyone recommend a low profile trolley jack ? Looking at a budget of around £100 although that could be flexible.

Sealey don't look too bad. Wondered what everyone else was using ?

Thanks in advance.

Andy


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

1.8T Alloy Arcan Trolley jack! These are far, far better than those cheap blue and red alloy jacks that in my experience are a little on the delicate side. We use the all steel 3 tonne Arcans at work and this is built every bit as well as those and we havn't managed to break one yet.

Costco were doing these for around £85 but all my local Costco's were sold out so I got this from Ebay for £110. Worth every penny imo

It is low entry and lifts very high too! Very well made bit of kit

Some more pics for you all.


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Nice one, that looks like a good piece of kit. Found a lot of recommendations with a quick Google search alongside yours too.

Plus I know someone going to Costco this Friday


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

The only problem with them is the handle, it could get in the way quite a bit in the garage.

I got one off amazon for about £65, although I can't find it having a quick browse. It's low entry, goes high, lifts 2.25 tonnes and has a little handy led light in the cup so you can see the jacking point better.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

awallacee30 said:


> Nice one, that looks like a good piece of kit. Found a lot of recommendations with a quick Google search alongside yours too.
> 
> Plus I know someone going to Costco this Friday


A lot of the Costcos seem to be out of them and taking back in the 3tonne monster


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

CupraElliott said:


> The only problem with them is the handle, it could get in the way quite a bit in the garage.
> 
> I got one off amazon for about £65, although I can't find it having a quick browse. It's low entry, goes high, lifts 2.25 tonnes and has a little handy led light in the cup so you can see the jacking point better.


Not really you can make it half height, or remove it easily. :thumb:


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

GJM said:


> A lot of the Costcos seem to be out of them and taking back in the 3tonne monster


A bigger version of this one then I take it ?

Price comparison time methinks. I don't think my friend would appreciate her boot full up with the jack even if she could get it :lol:


----------



## ianstaley (Jul 13, 2011)

I got a Halfords 4x4 raises to 50+cm, heavy but for 2,5 or 3 ton, good price and it gets under my Toyota supra mk3 lowered x 3,5 inches. Ian


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Another recommend for the arcan at costco from me...

My little review here...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=225158


----------



## Drew_B (Feb 3, 2010)

Has anyone any experience with the SIP alloy model here:

http://www.sipuk.co.uk/tools/info_SIP03904.html

It looks well made & lifts 2.5 ton. Somewhere between the two Arcan models from Costco.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Drew_B said:


> Has anyone any experience with the SIP alloy model here:
> 
> http://www.sipuk.co.uk/tools/info_SIP03904.html
> 
> It looks well made & lifts 2.5 ton. Somewhere between the two Arcan models from Costco.


Bit overkill for the karts is it not Drew?? Haha.

Looks a well made jack, could be doing with one myself.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Costco in Derby have a jack in at the moment, believe it was the smaller alloy one. I've got the behemoth steel one, and I can get a side of the car off the floor at once - my old Smart Roadster-Coupe I could get three wheels off the floor with it in one go!


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

I_ tried Glasgow Costco for the 1.8T Arcan last week, but they had none left and I was advised that they would not be getting them back in...:wall:

I bought the Arcan 3T Red jack for just under £80.00, it must weigh 60lbs though, and think it'll be perfect for lifting my Cayenne and Smart Roadster....:lol:_


----------



## Drew_B (Feb 3, 2010)

RD55 DUN said:


> Bit overkill for the karts is it not Drew?? Haha.
> 
> Looks a well made jack, could be doing with one myself.


Right enough Ross although the lead on youngestsw kart makes it heavy enough:thumb:


----------



## Drew_B (Feb 3, 2010)

Paulo said:


> I_ tried Glasgow Costco for the 1.8T Arcan last week, but they had none left and I was advised that they would not be getting them back in...:wall:I]_


_

I phoned Costco in Aberdeen as well & they gave me the same bad news_


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

awallacee30 said:


> A bigger version of this one then I take it ?
> 
> Price comparison time methinks. I don't think my friend would appreciate her boot full up with the jack even if she could get it :lol:


Yes a monster version ha ha

They were around £60-£70 last time I seen them.

Have a look here : http://arcanusa.com/lifting.html

Look at the Red XL one, it was like that.

Costco near me was getting them in today.


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

GJM said:


> Yes a monster version ha ha
> 
> They were around £60-£70 last time I seen them.
> 
> ...


_It was the Arcan Red XL that I purchased for just under £80.00 , can't believe they have the weight of it as 101LB....:doublesho

I'm only 9st (126lb) and I managed to carry it without much trouble....:lol:_


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Paulo said:


> I bought the Arcan 3T Red jack for just under £80.00, it must weigh 60lbs though


And the rest...more around 100lbs


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

In B&Q today, spotted this jack. I have the Costco one which looks a bit more solid but at the price, £79.98, this is not bad and on a sale day something to look out for.

Spec details lacking a bit but there are some reasonable comments on various sites about it. I was going to post separate but did a search and found this thread.

Click


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

I ended up getting one of the Costco Arcan XL30R's. Has a 3 ton lift and having used it yesterday I can say it's a quality bit of kit. Very low entry. I can't imagine you'd have issues getting it under even the lowest of cars.

All for £77 including VAT. Can't go wrong :thumb:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

The 3T Arcan is about the same(maybe exact) physical size as the ally one...but significantly heaver as it's made from steel. Great bit of kit....as long as you don't need to lift it!


----------

